

At PubNub we ride dinosaurs and fight zombies with lasers - zacwitte
http://www.pubnub.com/zombies

======
abolibibelot
Extract from <http://pubnub.com/jobs> :

    
    
       Our ideal person is someone who lives and breathes code,
       and understands the difference between C, Python, and Javascript.
    

Well Python doesn't use as many semicolons as the others. Am I hired?

------
cbaleanu
Your /jobs page throws over CORS 100 errors in Chrome all fixable by
requesting the google maps libs through http instead of https, since that's
what you page uses.

While you've there, you might want to either change to v3 since you're using
the v2 of Google Maps which has been deprecated since May 19, 2010, or better
yet, remove it all together and just embed a static image.

Like this:
[http://maps.google.com/maps/api/staticmap?center=37.765043,-...](http://maps.google.com/maps/api/staticmap?center=37.765043,-122.394529&zoom=13&markers=color:black|37.765043,-122.394529&size=278x200&sensor=false)

~~~
pubnub
Thank you! We fixed it! <http://www.pubnub.com/jobs>

~~~
cbaleanu
Glad I could help you guys.

